# Sound Card Suggestion



## tshephard (May 27, 2018)

I intend to mount a Surface Pro 7 (3.5 stereo) in a F150.
I hope to find a USB (C) 'dongle'/card to supply 4 channels sometimes, and 5.1 sometimes. (Sometimes classic fader setup, sometime movies. Hope to 'save' USB slot for OBD reader.) 
I hope to find 5.1 (6) 3.5/rca outs, and optical in and out.
(I understand 5.1 will be bandwidth limited.)
Oh, and all for $30!!

No, I would rather know I got the good stuff, but it seems so many things at different prices all have the same Realtek chips for instance. 

Any suggestions, are my plans aligned with experience / common sense?


----------



## Kalmangar (Jan 24, 2021)

I am making a car pc project soon from my research the best sound card with 8 channel is ASUS RAIDSTRIX DLX,
It has sebra 9016 dac and 8 channel everything u need.
plannig on tunnig it using Equlizer APO which has delay, multichanel paramatric eq, crosovers, all pass, loudness correction(currently the is not 1 single dsp on the market which can do it).
best of luck my friend i also though about the surface as a car pc sinch it has a touchscreen and can run windows.
but of the isn't and hi-fi external usb card i have switch to normal car pc with PCI-E for the sound card.
i will use the PC as a DSP only.
and feed it via my HU wireless carplay -> Optical -> PC.

basically this is my plan.


----------



## Novumsound (May 31, 2017)

Whatever you do don't get the Asus xonar u7. It worked great for me until the weather got cold. Apparently the oscillator crystal is very finicky and anything below 60° and it won't start.


----------

